

Mark MacLeod: A checklist of what VCs are looking for in an elevator pitch - cwan
http://www.startupcfo.ca/2011/04/the-vc-presentation-grader/

======
ares2012
In my experience, the best way to attract VC investment is to not need VC
investment and have success on your own. If you can build your business by
bootstrapping/angel financing the VCs will come to you. When they come to you
you'll:

1\. Get better terms 2\. Close the deal fast 3\. Not worry about your pitch

The pitch should be a formality to get them excited, not a way to get them
excited in the first place.

Unfortunately most start ups start running out of money/savings and then start
looking for VC investment which puts the VC in control of the conversation.

------
tgrass
This seems the sum of most of HN posts.

Any individual who answers these honestly about himself can see precisely
where the shortcomings of one's plans are.

------
RBr
Here's an "Elevator Pitch Builder" from the Harvard Business School:
<http://www.alumni.hbs.edu/careers/pitch/>

In addition to Mark's presentation grader, these things can really help.

------
jdp23
The article's title "The VC Presentation Grader" is more accurate; the
elevator pitch is just the first of 16 items on the list ending with "is this
greed-inducing".

It's a good list of the kinds of questions most investors will have in
although in practice there range of answers is a lot more nuanced than a
yes/no.

------
rmason
Your objective isn't to convince the VC to invest during the elevator pitch.
It's not trying to breathlessly tell them your entire company's history. You
just want to finish with them wanting to learn more.

Even better have enough traction and press that they call you first ;<).

